# Help New Px4 Storm 9mm is Jamming



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone: I shot my brand new Beretta Px4 Storm, 9mm, today and had a disappointing result. The pistol frequently stovepipes. I first cleaned the gun at home yesterday and did lube it. I am very disappointed since My S&W M&P 9 had only one FTE in 1600 rounds and that was after 1,360 rounds. I frequently shoot my M&P 9 with one hand and my non-dominant hand.

Do I send my gun back to Beretta under warranty or is this a breaking in period? I know about limp wristing but it is jamming too much. Any help is depply appreciated since this Beretta was for CCW.


My result was:

3 different types of Ammo
PMC Bronze 155 grain FMJ
Federal Eagle 115 grain FMJ
Hornady Critical Self Defense FTX 115 grain

I used 8 different magazines
6 are 17 rounds, 2 20 rounds

I could not load the magazines past 12 or 15 rounds even using a good Uplupa Speed Loader. (I read that this magazine stiffness is normal for new Beretta magazines.)

Shooting with dominant hand, using both hands and firm grip gun had 10% FTE
Shooting with non-dominant hand, using both hands gun had 25% FTE
Shooting one handed with my non-dominant hand I had 90% FTE

Good news recoil is lower than any other 9mm that I shot which is a major reason why I bought the pistol and it is more accurate than my S&W M&P 9.


----------



## jpmtx (Jul 4, 2014)

It sounds to me that a least part of your problem may be the magazines. Based on my experience, you should be able to fully load a brand new Beretta 17 or 20 round magazine with an Uplula speed loader. My Beretta magazines have normally been stiff when first used, but never as stiff as you are experiencing. Suggest you try breaking down your new magazines and manipulating the springs a little bit, then cleaning and carefully reassembling them. Then see if you can load them to their full capacity.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

jpmtx said:


> It sounds to me that a least part of your problem may be the magazines. Based on my experience, you should be able to fully load a brand new Beretta 17 or 20 round magazine with an Uplula speed loader. My Beretta magazines have normally been stiff when first used, but never as stiff as you are experiencing. Suggest you try breaking down your new magazines and manipulating the springs a little bit, then cleaning and carefully reassembling them. Then see if you can load them to their full capacity.


Thanks for the advice JPMTX. I am going to go to the range again tomorrow and will try again. I fyou are familiar with the Px4 Storm I have another question. After I cleaned my gun today and reassembled the Central Block and Recoil Spring/Rod I noticed that there was a certain amount of play when I pressed on the front of the Central Block. I then took it off, reassembled it and the play was gone. If I reassembled the gun that way on Friday after cleaning, would it explain the larger number of FTE's?

Thanks.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

jpmtx said:


> It sounds to me that a least part of your problem may be the magazines. Based on my experience, you should be able to fully load a brand new Beretta 17 or 20 round magazine with an Uplula speed loader. My Beretta magazines have normally been stiff when first used, but never as stiff as you are experiencing. Suggest you try breaking down your new magazines and manipulating the springs a little bit, then cleaning and carefully reassembling them. Then see if you can load them to their full capacity.


After shooting 325 rounds through the 8 magazines, I tried reloading them for tomorrow trip to the range. I have loaded 4 17 rounders and to my surprise, I was able to load each one to full capacity. One thing that I noticed was when loading the mags yesterday, the top round could be easily lifted out of the mag from the front of the cartridge as if all of them were not seating properly or the spring was so stiff that it was pushing all the rounds up.

Does the issue that I am having sound like a stiff magazine spring issue? Thanks for any help


----------



## jpmtx (Jul 4, 2014)

I've gradually purchased each of the three different sized 9mm PX4 Storms over the past three years. So I now have a pretty good amount of range time and experience with them. But I wouldn't call myself an expert. Just willing to share my experience with you and others on this forum.

You should check out berettaforum.net if haven't done so already. As the name implies, it is a Beretta-specific forum. It's my primary source for Beretta advice. And many of the folks who post there have a lot more experience and expertise on Berettas than I do.

If you have either the full size or compact, the only play you should experience in the area you mentioned is side-to-side as you rotate the barrel slightly. If that is all you are getting now, it sounds like you have everything seated properly.

I would recommend that you stick with the four 17 round magazines on your next range trip. It appears that you may have broken in and seated the magazine springs enough for the magazines to feed properly now. 

The position of the top round of the magazine is normal in my experience. So it sounds like you are good to go.

One thing I have noticed as I have built up my Beretta collection is that each PX4 model requires a slightly different grip on my part. Some say every new pistol requires a break-in period. I've found that it can apply just as well to the operator too as I learn how to use each new acquisition.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

jpmtx said:


> I've gradually purchased each of the three different sized 9mm PX4 Storms over the past three years. So I now have a pretty good amount of range time and experience with them. But I wouldn't call myself an expert. Just willing to share my experience with you and others on this forum.
> 
> You should check out berettaforum.net if haven't done so already. As the name implies, it is a Beretta-specific forum. It's my primary source for Beretta advice. And many of the folks who post there have a lot more experience and expertise on Berettas than I do.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for responding again I am feeling better now since I did not want to spend all of this money for a range gun and I want my Beretta Storm to be reliable for a ccw. I am positively anticipating my trip to the range tomorrow morning and hopefully my FTE will vanish. Thanks again and good shooting JPMTX


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Send the gun back to beretta via the gun shop where you bought the gun. Let them diagnose the issue.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

jpmtx said:


> I've gradually purchased each of the three different sized 9mm PX4 Storms over the past three years. So I now have a pretty good amount of range time and experience with them. But I wouldn't call myself an expert. Just willing to share my experience with you and others on this forum.
> 
> You should check out berettaforum.net if haven't done so already. As the name implies, it is a Beretta-specific forum. It's my primary source for Beretta advice. And many of the folks who post there have a lot more experience and expertise on Berettas than I do.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to tell everyone that I went to the range today and the Beretta performed flawlessly. I shot 250 rounds of 3 different target ammos with no problems. I shot one hand with both hands and limped wrist it intentionally and still no problems. I am just wondering if it was the stiff magazines or I did not position the Central Block correctly. Thanks again. I will test the gun again this weekend and hope to receive similar performance.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good for you ,,hopefully the issue doesn't occur again.
Sometimes it's comforting to know what the issue was. 
Put the piece through some more testing until confident , good luck


----------

